# Burton mystery camber



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Vtslashnburn said:


> I just bought a used '14 mystery camber. When I put it on the floor the bow of camber was only 1/8" off the ground and there are definitely flat sections after the inserts. . Look s like a mellow pure pop camber to me. Does anyone have this board? It that what it's supposed to look like??! Thanks,


How beat up is it?
Sounds like it went limp :dry:


TT


----------



## Vtslashnburn (Sep 10, 2018)

No, it's in perfect condition


----------



## surfvilano (Dec 20, 2010)

My buddy scored a steal on that same board from CL a few seasons back and loves it. He's mostly an all mountain rider(no rails) but will follow me through the small/medium jump lines sometimes on it. Evo still has a posting up for it which indicates it being full camber(no hybrid/flat) although they obviously don't have any stock left for it. That posting might be helpful to you as it includes all the other tech specs about the board also. 

I'd post the URL for ya but my post count isn't high enough(spam protection I'm guessing?). Google "2014 Burton Mystery" and it should be one of the first couple links.

:smile:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Def not a ton of camber.


----------



## Vtslashnburn (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks, I finally got to try it out at Killington yesterday. The Mystery is a sick deck. It rides very close to full camber, not quite as catchy on tips but is responsive, lively/ poppy AF and will still slingshot you out of a carve. Methon base is crazy fast. I don't think paying anywhere near full price for these Mystery boards is really worth it but it is different.


----------

